# Reds on a neap tide-8/18



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Went out to fish for some reds again with Josh yesterday, and Capt. John Rivers joined us as well. He said he hasn't done much wading in a while so it was pretty new for him. Had been worried of storms but it broke apart again and turned into a beautiful day. Wasn't long before we were on the fish.
I started off with a couple trout pretty quickly and then struck gold. Hooked up and could tell it was a good one. Fish ran me all over before I landed it. Nice 7.5lb slot into the box. Josh starts catching a few with some good size fish mixed in. Capt. John finally hooks up and the fish runs straight at him, keeping him from setting the hook well, and comes off right in front of him. It was another top slot and it was tough on him. Kept fishing on, landing lots of just short fish and several good slots mixed in. Walked up to 2 diff. potholes and called my shot, telling Josh I was gonna catch one there, and catching a fish on the first cast through. Josh caught a couple after seeing just a hint of movement on the surface. He's getting an eye for it now. John finally got it all figured out and started landing fish towards the end of the day. Everyone caught some fish and ended up with around 20 landed. 
No true sight fish today, as the flat was a little deep and there was very little tide movement. Caught fish in shin-waist deep water. Wind was relatively calm and the water had a slight stain to it. Fish were stuffed with crabs so they are eating well. Fish caught on 1/4oz or 5/16oz and paddletail. Here's a few pics:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Keeping Tight! 

The wade proves to be most deadly indeed. Learning how to pic apart a flat without casting then picking your casts will help tremendously. Ex. 
Waking water
Depth changes
Grass breaks
Grass and sand lanes
Pot holes
Deep holes
Scattering bait
Just to name a few will help ur catch ratio. Then learning which way the reds are usually faced to make ur cast the best cast for the most optimal hook up scenario

Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice catch Jeff and Josh hopefully I will be good like you guys someday. Going tomorrow for some Spanish mackerel or something else.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice fish! Is there any reason yall use those unpainted jig heads instead of the red ones with the eyes that you see everywhere?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job again fellas!!! Way to get some eats!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

murfpcola said:


> Nice fish! Is there any reason yall use those unpainted jig heads instead of the red ones with the eyes that you see everywhere?


If it works dont fix it.

Honestly we have had way more success on non painted heads. Tryed the red and white heads but the fish seemed to like a more suttle presentation. Hense why we are using the ultraviolet color to begin with its very natural looking. How much of a difference does it make cant really say other then tell you we tried and they didnt want it nearly as much.

If interested the fish came off of a ultraviolet Matrix shad and 5/16oz golden eye jig head, Jeff uses another non painted brand of jig head both work very well. Color and action plays their roles on the flats, thats for sure.

Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Jeff and Josh thanks for letting me tag along, it was a lot of fun. I hadn't wade fished in years. I forgot how much I enjoyed it.


murfpcola said:


> Nice fish! Is there any reason yall use those unpainted jig heads instead of the red ones with the eyes that you see everywhere?


With the jig heads, I had a chartreuse tied on first and no bites then I tied on a red hed jig, nothing, I was also using a different color bait. Josh and Jeff had already hooked 3 reds and I was ok, enough is enough give me the jig and bait your using. I re-rigged and within 5 minutes I hooked up. It was the upper slot I lost right at in front of me that spit the hook. Argg! Another thing I picked up was the way they were working the bait. It was different from what i was doing, so i made a few subtle changes and ended up landing 4 reds and getting 8 good bites,, the one that spit the hook, and the other three bites just didn't commit fully. Wade fishing is very different from fishing from a boat. So I would have to say yes, the jig did make the difference in this situation. I have found that some days it's doesn't and some days it does. 
Its stealth mode and also being right there in the the middle of everything. I went out today and bought a new fish basket and I think I'm going to start doing a little more wade fishing.
Also, it was nice not to have to clean the boat or put more gas in it. 
Thanks again guys for letting me tag a long


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great post guys! Is this Santa Rosa sound?


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice work...are you guys taking the boat out then wading or just driving where you wade...seems really interesting. ..


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Jeff and Josh spend time and hard work finding these fish and were gracious enough to let me tag along. The area they are fishing is an area I’ve fished a few times, but hadn’t in a while. 

Here are the baits we were using Matrix Shad ( Ultraviolet ) -- Red Eye Jig Head 3/0 Hook ( 1/4 oz – 5/16oz ) - Fluorocarbon Leader (20 lb – 25 lb )- Main Line on my reel was 15 Lb Spider Wire Braid – Reel Shimano Stradic CI4+ 2500 with a Fenwick Tencha AV Rod 7 Ft Medium

Tight Lines.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments guys. Here's my take on the jig head thing:

Was fishing a pothole the size of a truck bed and hooked up first cast on an Owner 1/4oz ball head jig. Fish came to me with a school following but they turned and went right back to the hole. Fish mangled my hook so switched to white Owner Inshore head and got 1 bite and missed it in about 20 casts across the hole. Switched back to the ball head and caught one first cast and several after that. That showed me what I needed to know, but you just have to experiment and see what works.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Chaps- Yes this is Santa Rosa Sound. Its pretty much all I fish in the summer. 

153- We have been parking and walking a few miles. It's always an adventure. Josh and I have been discussing taking his boat and wading some new, hard to reach areas. Sounds like the perfect thing to do off your jet ski! Best way to beat the heat in the summer. :thumbup:


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Capt. John- Thanks again for coming out, glad you had a good time. Was nice to see you get on a roll there at the end of the day. Once you got that first bite it was game on. Good to hear you are gearing up as we will be back out there soon. :whistling:


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

The boat wont stop me from wading, even if im in the boat. Ill be quick to jump out and get to business from now on thats for sure. Jeff its obvious that some mothership trips are in our near future very near. Get the best of both worlds while the water is still warm. Guess were just going to have to wear waders on the skeeter this winter.

Tight Lines and Good Fishin


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

You guys crushed them. There are a few areas that I sight fish that I know would be perfect areas to wade. I'm just too scared of all the sting rays I see laying on the bottom.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

You guys put the serious 'Smack Down' on em. Way to do it. Jeff, you sound like you pay a lot of attention to what's going on around you. 

Only one question. Where is YOUR Matrix hat?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> You guys crushed them. There are a few areas that I sight fish that I know would be perfect areas to wade. I'm just too scared of all the sting rays I see laying on the bottom.


Thanks, this area seems to replenish very well. I would say give wading a try but you don't need any other advantages But seriously, the stingrays are everywhere and I've kicked my fair share. Fishing the sound helps with the clear water allowing you to see them. The little ones usually move away. The big ones don't like to move out of the way, and can be hard to see. I usually only see the tail at first, then slowly notice the buried body. Just gotta move slow and keep shuffling your feet out in front of you.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> You guys put the serious 'Smack Down' on em. Way to do it. Jeff, you sound like you pay a lot of attention to what's going on around you.
> 
> Only one question. Where is YOUR Matrix hat?


Slowing down while fishing on ur feet really puts your mind into foucus. Jeff is a master of the wade and has tons of knowledge of his surrounding. Wading will teach you how to pic apart an area, your mind isnt distracted by having the option to move. :thumbup:


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Jeffbro999 said:


> The big ones don't like to move out of the way, and can be hard to see. .


 DO WHAT!!!!

I used to wade a lot at Chandeleur, Horn, and Petit Bois islands but a fateful night with a stingray caused me to give up wade fishing until about 6 or 7 years ago. A barb in the ankle gives a new meaning to the word "pain!"

I got brave a few years ago but gave it up again when something BIG swam up and grazed my leg. I'm sure it was probably a shark that was after the basket of fish flopping around in my net (I was wearing waders and the basket was about 7' or so away from me), but it reminded me of why I have a perfectly good flats boat at the house!

I was going to try and get brave again this summer, as I'm convinced this is probably one of the stealthiest ways to fish the flats, but just call me a big Chicken because I never got the guts up to go. Maybe this winter??? But, I doubt it!

Y'all can all have it!

Sting Ray Shuffle!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> You guys put the serious 'Smack Down' on em. Way to do it. Jeff, you sound like you pay a lot of attention to what's going on around you.
> 
> Only one question. Where is YOUR Matrix hat?


Thanks, yes the little things make a huge difference. Seeing a small push of water and figuring out which way its moving before casting, seeing mullet jump a certain way, small turns in a grass line, deeper edges, funnels and troughs on the flat, small isolated potholes are all things I look around for. I walk slow and keep a constant eye out for any movement around me as I walk. 

As for the hat, I'm a huge GLoomis fan, and this Aflex hat is very comfortable. Don't think I'll be trading it in anytime soon.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Jeff I was just holding the new GL Inshore series bait casting rods. They're to whippy at the tip for my liking. 

I dont mean to bost about it but that combo you have is hard to match yet alone beat. And Im a GL fan myself they just havent made something that beats what they made in the past.


With the Outcast sale in less then 12hrs Im in shopping mode hahaha


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

RandyGuy said:


> Nice catch Jeff and Josh hopefully I will be good like you guys someday. Going tomorrow for some Spanish mackerel or something else.


Good luck bud. Let me know how it goes. I have yet to target the Spanish but know plenty of people that have been moping them up! Feel free to call me tomorrow or anytime for that matter. Ill talk fishin all day with yah.

Tight lines bud. And thank you for the comment its always appreciated to hear kind words. Time on the water is a vertue the more time the better... fishing = 90% knowledge 10% skill.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Jeffbro999 said:


> Chaps- Yes this is Santa Rosa Sound. Its pretty much all I fish in the summer.
> 
> 153- We have been parking and walking a few miles. It's always an adventure. Josh and I have been discussing taking his boat and wading some new, hard to reach areas. Sounds like the perfect thing to do off your jet ski! Best way to beat the heat in the summer. :thumbup:


That's exactly what I was thinking...what a better way to get to the spot...


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

60hertz said:


> DO WHAT!!!!
> 
> I used to wade a lot at Chandeleur, Horn, and Petit Bois islands but a fateful night with a stingray caused me to give up wade fishing until about 6 or 7 years ago. A barb in the ankle gives a new meaning to the word "pain!"
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I feel your pain. Was stuck when I was a teen and it HURT! Stepped on a sea urchin a couple years ago and it punctured 3 spots in my big toe. Worst pain I have ever felt, whole leg went numb. 
I don't blame you for not going back out with those shark and stingray problems. I'd stay in the boat as well. 
The big stingrays are harder to see because they bury deeper than the smaller ones but leave their tail sticking out. The small ones also spook off pretty easily. The big ones stand their ground most of the time and don't move. I usually see the tail first as a big, straight, dark line stands out on the bottom.


----------



## Johnson11c (Jul 30, 2015)

Any recomendations on how to work the bait? I plan on doing some wading off of okaloosa this weekend to start looking for spots.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Jeff - Your reports and comments are always well written, helpful, and informative. Nice fish as always. 

-Nick


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Johnson11c said:


> Any recomendations on how to work the bait? I plan on doing some wading off of okaloosa this weekend to start looking for spots.


Here is what I was doing at first before I started getting bites. I was twitching it kind of hard to soft a couple of twitches and letting it drop too much in the grass bouncing it off the bottom. Usually that technique works well, but I wasn't getting any bites.

Here is what I changed up to get the bites. I used much softer twitches but just a little faster not letting my jig hit bottom much at all and this was the ticket, but take into account that each day could be different.
Some days they want it laying on the bottom and others they want it fast. Jeff told me that in this area the fish seemed to like it faster and that it's a reaction strike, almost like you're pissing them off and they want to crush it and it worked very well. Hope this helps. Tight Lines.. John


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

This whole thread is a damn fine report! Thanks for taking the time to share guys!


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Nick and Cory, thanks a lot for the kind words guys, I appreciate it. 

Capt. John is right on with his retrieve explanation. I like moving the bait fast, but still randomly kill it to get it back to bottom. The bigger fish in a school tend to get the bait first when using a fast retrieve. I rip it fast to give it action but also try to clear grass off the hook at the same time. I have seen all retrieves work though so as long as you get it in front of a fish, they will usually eat it.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Jeff I was just holding the new GL Inshore series bait casting rods. They're to whippy at the tip for my liking.
> 
> I dont mean to bost about it but that combo you have is hard to match yet alone beat. And Im a GL fan myself they just havent made something that beats what they made in the past.
> 
> ...


Yeah man, need to get you a nice M/F baitcast rod. Those rods should be very similar in action to mine but the response rate of the graphite won't be the same. If its the 842 you looked at, it will be slightly slower action which will make it feel more "whippy". Really need to get your hands on the 852 but don't think they make it in the inshore series. Ill check.

Edit: No 852 Inshore, but have it in the regular series. The 843 inshore might be worth checking out instead. Make sure you are looking at medium power/ fast action and not medium power/ moderate fast action as they have both.


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Now this is what I call an outstanding thread!!! It includes 3 individual reports from 3 EXCELLENT anglers all doing mostly the same thing, e.g., wading, assisting each other, catching lotsa very nice fish, excellent details, good stories, and all this followed up with kind words, enthusiasm, true interest, valid questions and comments. AN OUTSTANDING READ FILLED WITH SHARING EXPERIENCES, PROVIDING INSTRUCTIONS, AND FELLOWSHIPPING. Doesn't get much better than that...


----------



## wartide84 (Aug 20, 2015)

Sounds like yall had a blast. I have never wade fished before and still new to saltwater fishing since my job braught me to the FWB area after getting out of the military recently. I was wondering if you could explain the structure terminology you was talking about a few posts back as in holes and troughs and what not. I have read on here a lot and people talk a lot about potholes that hold fish and just wanted to know what that actually meant. I am a more hands on learner though.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Desert Eagle said:


> Now this is what I call an outstanding thread!!! It includes 3 individual reports from 3 EXCELLENT anglers all doing mostly the same thing, e.g., wading, assisting each other, catching lotsa very nice fish, excellent details, good stories, and all this followed up with kind words, enthusiasm, true interest, valid questions and comments. AN OUTSTANDING READ FILLED WITH SHARING EXPERIENCES, PROVIDING INSTRUCTIONS, AND FELLOWSHIPPING. Doesn't get much better than that...


Thanks a lot for the words of encouragement. This is what's its all about, and having a great time with friends catching fish is a great way to spend the day. Sorry for the post delay, being 3 stories up on a roof is not the best place to write a report


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Will wading boots stop a stingray's spike?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

dabutcher said:


> Will wading boots stop a stingray's spike?


Ray guard boots will, but most wading boots are just glorified dive booties.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

wartide84 said:


> Sounds like yall had a blast. I have never wade fished before and still new to saltwater fishing since my job braught me to the FWB area after getting out of the military recently. I was wondering if you could explain the structure terminology you was talking about a few posts back as in holes and troughs and what not. I have read on here a lot and people talk a lot about potholes that hold fish and just wanted to know what that actually meant. I am a more hands on learner though.


This is just my opinion of what I've seen out there, but Ill give it a shot. All these have to do with a grass to sand edge. 
A trough usually runs along a sand bar. There's usually a deep side and shallow side on the bars. I usually stand shallow and cast into the deeper trough. 

A ditch/drain usually runs through the grass and is usually considerably deeper than the grass around it. Some of the ones I fish go from knee to shoulder deep and then back to knee deep in just a few steps. Current usually flows faster through these and fish school up in these spots for easy ambush. Anywhere you see a grass line form a V shape is a good place to cast a few times. 

A pothole is simply a sand hole in the grass. If there is a patch or strip of grass in the middle of it, even better. Have caught fish out of holes the size of a basketball to the size of a truck or bigger. The bigger holes usually hold the schools of fish but the smaller ones usually hold the big fish.


----------



## wartide84 (Aug 20, 2015)

I have never seen anything like that before. I usually just look at grass like every other new beginner does I guess. Next time I go fishing I will look for the holes your talking about. I'm assuming the troughs are on the Gulf side between the sand bars. Does every sand flat have these holes and pots in them or just varies from flat to flat?


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

wartide84 said:


> I have never seen anything like that before. I usually just look at grass like every other new beginner does I guess. Next time I go fishing I will look for the holes your talking about. I'm assuming the troughs are on the Gulf side between the sand bars. Does every sand flat have these holes and pots in them or just varies from flat to flat?


These are sand bars that are in the ICW. There's quite a few if them, just have to look around. Most grass flats have potholes somewhere on them and my polarized sunglasses are the best tool for finding them. A lot of the stuff I find is usually discovered with my eyes or my feet. Walking through a flat can reveal depth changes and you can visually see the holes as you move around. Remember where this stuff is for your next trip and fish those spots.


----------



## wartide84 (Aug 20, 2015)

Yea polarized glasses are amazing and discovered that out walking the Okaloosa island pier with a pair on. I have a pair of Costas that use. Have you ever wade fished private boat docks before. Seems that the area I live at has a lot of houses with private boat docks. I have thought about parking somewhere and wade fishing down but not sure if that's frowned apon or not.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

wartide84 said:


> Yea polarized glasses are amazing and discovered that out walking the Okaloosa island pier with a pair on. I have a pair of Costas that use. Have you ever wade fished private boat docks before. Seems that the area I live at has a lot of houses with private boat docks. I have thought about parking somewhere and wade fishing down but not sure if that's frowned apon or not.


Legally if your feet are wet you're in FL state waters and not on land; therefore, your're not trespassing.

Just make sure you are legally transitioning from land to water (a public park, etc...); you can't walk through a vacant lot unless you have permission from the land owner.


----------



## wartide84 (Aug 20, 2015)

Yea that is what I was talking about going to a public park or restraraunt and wading out. Just wondering if you ever done that. I think I might try wading a area off 98 at a public rv/camp ground this weekend. Even if I don't catch anything it is a better day spent then seating inside.

How hard are dock lights to find it seems that most docks are not lighted here.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

60hertz said:


> Legally if your feet are wet you're in FL state waters and not on land; therefore, your're not trespassing.
> 
> Just make sure you are legally transitioning from land to water (a public park, etc...); you can't walk through a vacant lot unless you have permission from the land owner.


Great reply. A few areas I fish I have to pass under a lot of docks to get there. I stay out knee deep or so and not on the shoreline. Never had an issue with homeowners, and most like to ask about the fishing. Not sure about the dock lights around Ft. Walton, haven't fished that way much.


----------

